# Talbot express clutch replacement



## driftwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Talbot express clutch replacement

    All you talbot express owners who are thinking of having your clutch replaced ,my parents have just had theirs supplied and fitted at Norden Motor co near Rochdale for £350, lest than half the price most other garages was quoting.WELL DONE TO A FRIENDLY GARAGE WHO DO NOT RIP PEOPLE OFF 

++++++++++++++++++++++++

The above was posted 2 years ago, in a thread that is now closed :-(

I received this quote a couple of days ago, from the Southend branch of Mr. Clutch:
"FOR A CLUTCH REPLACEMENT INCLUDING NEW GEAR OIL IS A TOTAL OF £618.89 INC VAT. "

Unfortunately, I am in France and have been quoted 1,000 Euros and have been waiting for parts for a week and a half :-(

2 years ago - same model of engine (2.5 litre diesel, but different 'van) I paid about 1,000 Euros for Cardan (half-shaft, drive-shaft) replacement.
This time, they will do clutch and Cardan for 1,400 Euros.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Nov 6, 2013)

Buy the tools and do it yourself - I did this with Transit 30 years ago near Ipswich. 

Buying the tools and parts probably €500 max = €500 saving. 

Or get it towed home.


----------



## stonedaddy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Self repair is best.*

I got the same model Talbot express. The clutch started slipping and I had a quote over the phone for between £350 and £400. I thought I would struggle on with it until warmer drier weather then do it myself. When the better weather came I decided to chance it a bit longer and do some trips in the van. The clutch all of a sudden deteriorated badly while I was on Sky and had to come home. I phoned the garage to order the parts for when I got it home which they did and fitted it. But the final bill came to £528 including vat. I could have got a clutch kit for under a £100 and saved myself £428. It would have been horrid on my back in the rain and weather but I am sure the  saving would have been worth it.
.... Tom ....


----------

